
Every Clojure Talk Ever - kgwgk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlPaby7suOc
======
lake99
The gist for those wondering if they should watch this half an hour long talk:
it's meant to be funny. You'll probably learn nothing about Clojure or any
other technology.

~~~
gtirloni
I don't know if nothing is the word. I never used Clojure before and just
noticed the REPL takes 5 seconds to start here ;)

------
nerdponx
Did anyone else find the macro at 13:05 kind of enticing? Obviously the name
is tongue-in-cheek, but it felt eerily like something I'd be happy using.

